# Flash frozen Salmon



## jakester (Aug 2, 2016)

I am looking into cold smoking Salmon and with doing so I have found out that Salmon has parasites which i really didn't think about before but my question is does anyone know if stores like Costco that sell their fresh Salmon if it has been flash frozen or not? Another question is where can you find sushi grade Salmon - seems like sushi grade Salmon would be safer for cold smoking. 

Jake


----------



## cmayna (Aug 2, 2016)

I can't imagine places like Costco selling fish that has not been previously frozen.  If they do.....OMG.   All the Salmon that I cold smoke has been previously frozen for weeks if not months then turned into lox before being smoked.  I am not too worried about it being unhealthy.  No one has gotten ill, except for complaining that they ate too much.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2016)

I PM'd Chef Jimmy J, he's the food safety moderator & when he gets on he will be able to give you an answer.

Al


----------



## jakester (Aug 2, 2016)

One of our local supermarkets has a special this week for Alaskan Wild Sockeye Salmon fresh, never frozen for $9.99 a pound. I thought about buying some and cold smoke it but I am thinking previously frozen Salmon is probably a lot safer for cold smoking, right?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2016)

Frozen Salmon is the best choice. That said, Folks have made Lox and Cold Smoked Fresh salmon for 1000 years. Healthy individuals can usually eat Salmon Parasites with little issue. The problem is we feed others. The very young, very old and anybody that has health issues or a compromised Immune system can get very sick.  What you buy at the local Piggly Wiggly? Who knows how it was handled and should be cooked. Costco and Sam's? Theye would not stay in business long making folks sick but they are also in business to make money. Do you trust they are buying the BEST or are they buying the Cheapest...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..Sushi grade Salmon in the US, has been previously frozen and the producers keep Logs that it was at -20 or lower for at least 128 hours. Use Frozen Salmon for Cold Smoking unless you absolutely trust your Professional Fishmonger...JJ 

http://www.seafoodhealthfacts.org/s...and-consumers/seafood-safety-topics/parasites


----------

